# Pictures of TSW Vortex or Montage wheels?



## crccobra (Jan 3, 2007)

I am thinking of purchasing 17" or 18" TSW Vortex or Montage wheels, does anybody have these and if so; can you please post pictures? 

If anyone is interested I am selling a set of "almost new" Hyperblack 18" Stern ST-1wheels with Toyo Proxies.

Thank you, Casey


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Try here Casey,

http://www.tsw.com/app_guide_results.php?year=2004&make=Pontiac&model=GTO&B1=Submit


----------

